
BMI Is a Terrible Measure of Health - palidanx
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/bmi-is-a-terrible-measure-of-health/
======
CPAhem
Unfortunately, doctors will keep on using it, as it contains a mathematical
formula, which makes it seem all "sciencey".

